# Medge illuminator light - preorder



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

For those of you that have the light preordered, check your emails. I just recieved an email letting me know my credit card has been charged even though its not expected to ship till middle of febuary. Thought you guys would want to know.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Some people have been receiving them early. Maybe yours is shipping early too? Did you order from m-edge or amazon? If you ordered it from M-edge, send them an email asking about it. They usually respond pretty quickly and maybe they'll say yours is on the way.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I ordered from amazon. Im hoping your right, and I get it sooner, not that itll matter, since I dont have my kindle yet


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

I had the same issue earlier this week and posted about not being able to get a refund as the date had slipped a third time. I wanted to cancel and order bright light. I ordered bright light anyway. BOTH lights arrived today.  I hope you get the same...2 day arrival after my card was charged way ahead of the projected date.  BTW I like the medge light better then the Bright light because of size ..will keep u all posted if I change my mind


----------

